# Welcher Anbieter: ohne Laufzeit, ohne Datenautomatik, Mehrwert SMS abschaltbar



## -RedMoon- (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe für meinen Sohn seit etwa 2 Jahren einen Winsim Tarif. Letztens kam eine Rechnung über knapp 80€ aufgrund von irgendwelchen Mehrwert oder Premium SMS. Das tolle ist ja, dass ich vor einem Jahr diese Mehrwert Dienste habe sperren lassen. Nun behauptet Winsim, dass der Netzbetreiber (Vodafone) dies gar nicht machen könne. Das tolle ist ja, auf der Webseite sind die Sperren aktiv geschaltet. Zudem müssen sämtliche Anbieter solche Sperren seit 2012 zur Verfügung stellen. Also keine Hilfe durch den Laden. Egal, Kündigung ist raus.

Jetzt suche ich eben einen neuen Anbieter ohne Laufzeit, ohne Datenautomatik, Mehrwert SMS abschaltbar, gutem Service. Was kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2016)

Je nach dem wie viel er telefoniert, wäre wohl Prepaid das beste.


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Juni 2016)

Flat sollte es schon sein


----------



## Ahab (24. Juni 2016)

Flats gibts auch für so ziemlich jeden Prepaid-Tarif. Da zahlt man monatlich für. Optional. So läufts jedenfalls bei FYVE. 

Ich hol mir zB. jeden Monat 15€, davon werden 10€ für meine Flat abgebucht, der Rest bleibt für SMS und Telefon. Wenn ich nicht nachzahle (respektive wenn mein Prepaid-Konto es nicht deckt) kann dann auch keine Gebühr für die Flat abgebucht werden und es gibt kein Internet. Kann man bei FYVE aber auch als Dauerauftrag einrichten glaube ich. Bleibt aber trotzdem Prepaid.


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Juni 2016)

wie siehts mit Mehrwertdiensten aus?


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2016)

So läuft es bei meinem UMTS-Stick auch. Ist die Frage, ob er auch ne Telefon/SMS-Flat braucht. Gerade ist ja Whatsapp in.


----------



## -RedMoon- (24. Juni 2016)

ich denke ich muss erst mal sein Telefon und Surfverhalten analysieren und dann einen entsprechenden Tarif aussuchen. Allnet Flat wäre zwar perfekt, aber die günstigen sind alle nur von Winsim-Drillisch und Co.


----------



## Ahab (24. Juni 2016)

Für 15€ im Monat kriegt man bei FYVE zum Beispiel: 

- 500MB Volumen UMTS (10€)
- 5€ für SMS und Telefon (9ct / SMS & Minute) (Rest von 5€)

Lässt sich beides bei Bedarf aufstocken, gibt auch größere Volumen- und SMS-Pakete. Einfach mal ausprobieren.  Pakete lassen sich jederzeit dazubuchen. 

Und wenn die 15€ weg sind, sind sie weg. Und was verstehst du eigentlich unter Mehrwertdiensten...?


----------



## Darkseth (25. Juni 2016)

Also 15€ für DAS ist schon echt brutal besch****....
Direkt bei Vodafone die Callya prepaid ist ja bereits 750mb LTE für 9,99€ / 4 Monate, dazu 200 freieinheiten~

Ohne LTE würde ich maximal 5€ monatlich zahlen für nen 500 mb Datentarif. LTE empfinde ich als must-have.

Btw: Ich weiß auch nicht, was ne Mehrwert SMS sein soll. Kann mich jemand aufklären?
Wenn irgendeine SMS berechnet wird, dann hat man sie ja selbst verschickt.
Andernfalls, ist das irgendeine App (für mich = Phishing/virus/trojaner/blabla), die das eigenmächtig macht. Und das gibt's eig nicht im Play store.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juni 2016)

Frag doch mal dein Sohn.
Wie Sie gegen unerwünschte Mehrwert-SMS vorgehen
Der soll aufhören irgendwo klingeltöne zu bestellen oder nicht jeden link anklicken der per sms kommt. Übrigens wenn ihr dir mehrwert sms gesperrt habt bei der telefongesellschaft und trotzdem  welche durch gehen müsst ihr das nicht bezahlen.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2016)

er hat wohl irgendwelche SMS von einem SMS Guru   SMS Guru - Wir beantworten jede Frage!   erhalten und zurück geantwortet. Er beschwört, dass nirgendwo etwas mit Preisen gestanden habe, was ich ihm auch glaube.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Juni 2016)

Da hast es wenn du pech hast hat er jetzt ein abo.

Abzocke via Smartphone: Die Antworten    des „SMS-Gurus“ sind  teuer - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Zeitung
Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darkseth (25. Juni 2016)

Yup, das ist reine Abzocke mit evtl verstecktem Abo.

Das hat nicht wirklich was mit dem Anbieter zu tun, und Win Sim ist da auch nicht wirklich schuld...^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2016)

habe heute einen Brief auch an diesen komischen Anbieter geschrieben, falls Abo, dass dieses nichtig ist usw...
Gibt es Möglichkeiten sich gegen sowas (technisch) zu schützen?


----------



## fipS09 (25. Juni 2016)

Technisch gibts wohl immer einen Weg Geld auszugeben, ich würde wirklich auf Prepaid umstellen und dem Jungen monatlich 15Euro auf die Karte laden, geht meist auch einfach Online per Sepa-Lastschrift. Falls LTE kein Must Have ist würde ich Congstar empfehlen, könnt selbst einstellen was er haben soll und ihr seid in D1Netz, was zumindest dort wo ich wohne alle anderen Netze schlägt.


----------



## -RedMoon- (25. Juni 2016)

ich schau mir congstar mal genauer an. Habe schon von denen gehört.


----------



## Erok (9. Juli 2016)

Hi 

also WinSIM ist in diesem Falle NICHT schuld. Die Kündigung war nicht nur unnötig, sondern auch ein Fehler  

Denn keine einzige Prepaid-Karte oder dergleichen ist günstiger. 

Schlauer wäre es, mit Deinem Sohn über solche Vorfälle zu sprechen, dass das nicht mehr passiert. Und wenn er sich nicht sicher ist, was er da per SMS bekommen hat, soll er Dich fragen. Vier Augen sehen IMMER mehr als 2.

Das was passiert, kann man nicht mehr rückgängig machen, aber es kann Dir bzw Deinem Sohnemann als Warnung für die Zukunft dienen. 

Keine Ahnung ob er Taschengeld bekommt, aber wenn ja, würde ich mit ihm einfach aushandeln, daß er in Zukunft gewisse Regeln einhalten muss. Und wenn solch eine Rechnung dann trotzdem wieder kommt, er diese von seinem Taschengeld selbst bezahlen muss.

Mit solch einer erzieherischen Massnahme erreichst Du am Ende deutlich mehr, als sich darauf zu verlassen, was die Anbieter versprechen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## -RedMoon- (9. Juli 2016)

warum soll Winsim nichts dafür können? Die Sperren sind doch eingerichtet?
Mein Sohn kann ja auch nichts dafür, denn nirgendwo stand geschrieben, dass diese SMS kostenpflichtig sind. Irgendein Depp auf Facebook hat die dazu veranlasst, dorthin SMS zu schicken (an den SMS Dienstleister). Wahrscheinlich Mitarbeiter von denen. Ich habe die sogar angeschrieben und keiner reagiert dort. Das zeigt mir, dass das ganze unseriös ist. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Winsim mit denen gemeinsame Sache macht.


----------



## Darkseth (9. Juli 2016)

natürlich steht es nirgends, das ist ja der Sinn davon. Irgendwo versteckt im kleingedruckten steht das mit sicherheit.
Das ist Abzocke. Die zielen auf Naive leute ab, die "doof" genug sind (auf gut deutsch gesag) und da drauf reinfallen. das ist bei solchen sms das selbe wie die ganzen werbebanner, dass man aus 500 000 Menschen auserwählt wurde, ein iPhone zu gewinnen, oder irgendwelche versteckten Abos, wie früher diese Jamba klingeltöne, etc etc etc.

Wenn man sich von irgendwem auf Facebook gesagtr bekommt, man soll ne sms irgendwohin verschicken..
Sorry, das ist die Schuld von deinem Sohn  Man sollte ich schon informieren wie das Internet funktioniert, und wissen wie man solche Fallen erkennt.
Naivität schützt nicht vor schuld.

Genau so wenig, wie wenn man auf den banner klickt, dass man ein iPhone gewonnen hat, oder dass Frauen in deiner Umgebung dich kennenlernen wollen.
Wer da drauf klickt, und sich nen Virus einfängt, ist auch nicht der Provider schuld, sondern der Depp, der Draufklickt.

So hart sich das auch anhören mag.
Daher sehe auch ich keine schuld bei WinSim, vor allem wenn dein sohn persönlich die sms abgeschickt hat.
Wenn es eine App wäre, die im geheimen im Hintergrund sms rumschickt, ohne dass man selbst was gemacht hat (außer die app installiert), wäre das schon halbwegs was anderes.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Juli 2016)

Also ganz ehrlich, die Lösung für das Problem ist nicht irgendein spezieller Mobilfunkvertrag, sondern dass du deinem Sohn die korrekte Nutzung eines Handys beibringst, insbesondere was wie viel Geld kostet.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2016)

Und am Besten gleich eine gute Internetsecurity und nen Adblocker auf dem PC installieren. Dann gibt es auch fast keine Banner mehr, wo man ausversehen draufklichen kann.


----------



## Erok (10. Juli 2016)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> warum soll Winsim nichts dafür können? Die Sperren sind doch eingerichtet?
> Mein Sohn kann ja auch nichts dafür, denn nirgendwo stand geschrieben, dass diese SMS kostenpflichtig sind. Irgendein Depp auf Facebook hat die dazu veranlasst, dorthin SMS zu schicken (an den SMS Dienstleister). Wahrscheinlich Mitarbeiter von denen. Ich habe die sogar angeschrieben und keiner reagiert dort. Das zeigt mir, dass das ganze unseriös ist. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Winsim mit denen gemeinsame Sache macht.



Hast Du Dich mal genauer bei WinSIM darüber informiert, was genau diese Sperre beinhaltet ? Oder bist Du einfach nur im guten Glauben, daß da alles was Geld kosten könnte, direkt geblockt wird ? 

Bei einer SMS ist vor allem eine Rufnummern-Sperre nötig. Wenn diese Rufnummer kein Bestandteil des Vertrages ist, liegt auch keinerlei Verantwortung bei WinSIM. 

Daher kannst Du die Verantwortung und vor allem die Aufsichts-Pflicht, welche in erster Linie den Erziehungsberechtigten unterliegt, nicht an WinSIM abgeben. Diese liegt immernoch bei Dir und der Mutter des Sohnemanns 

Und Du musst dabei bedenken, daß tagtäglich solche Rufnummern aktiviert werden, diese kann ein Telekommunikations-Unternehmen nicht alle ständig überprüfen, das ist unmöglich, und da ist es egal, welcher Anbieter es ist, ob WinSIM, o2 selbst, Telekom, Vodafone oder sonstige Anbieter auf dieser Erdkugel 

Und erklär mir bitte die Logik dahinter, wieso WinSIM dahinter stecken sollte ?

Erstens hat WinSIM eine Hotline für Fragen und einen Email-Service, jedoch KEINEN SMS-Hilfe-Service. Zweitens steckt o2 hinter WinSIM. o2 würde denen ganz schnell den Laden zu machen, bzw die Geschäftsbeziehung aufkündigen, wenn WinSIM im grossten Stil die Kunden abkassiert. Drittens wird WinSIM garantiert nicht so blöd sein, wegen einer Rechnung über 80 Euro seinen Kunden dauerhaft zu vergraulen. Viertens würde damit deren Ruf ganz schnell im negativen Licht erscheinen, und somit würden die Kunden ihre Verträge kündigen, und evtl Neukunden garkeine Verträge mehr abschliessen. 

Solch ein geschäfts-schädigendes Risiko geht kein Betrieb ein, da er danach ganz schnell Konkurs anmelden könnte.

Ich kann Deinen riesigen Ärger durchaus nachvollziehen, hier eine gesalzene Rechnung erhalten zu haben. Aber wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, liegt das Problem garantiert nicht an WinSIM, sondern an Deinem Sohn, der da auf eine Abzock-Masche herein gefallen ist.

Und nun sollte es Deine Pflicht sein, Dich in aller Ruhe mit Deinem Sohn an einen Tisch zu setzen, und den Vorfall sachlich mit ihm aufarbeiten, und ihm die Risiken bei solchen dubiosen SMS-Hilfen ganz klar erläutern. Denn niemand der seriös Hilfe anbietet, wird Dich dazu auffordern, eine SMS an eine bestimmte Nummer zu senden.

Hier ist es auch hilfreich, wenn Du Deinem Sohnemann eine Tabelle erstellst und ausdruckst von Vorwahlen, die er auf keinen Fall anrufen sollte, oder wie bereits geschehen, eine SMS hinsenden soll. 
Wenn man dies macht, was sehr wenig Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, ist man bestens gerüstet gegen solche "Fallen"  

Am besten kontrollierst Du auch mal die installierten Apps auf seinem Smartphone. Denn viele angeblich kostenlose Apps sind mit Werbung bis zur Halskrause verseucht. Und mit nur einem Klick, kann sowas ganz schnell wieder passieren, wenn man da nicht aufpasst.

Greetz Erok


----------



## -RedMoon- (10. Juli 2016)

Mit meinem Sohn habe ich das Thema durchaus schon besprochen.
Was diese Sperre angeht, das nennt sich "Drittanbietersperre". Die dient dazu, dass Anbieter außer Winsim nichts über meine Telefonrechnung in Rechnung stellen dürfen. Und diese Sperre ist aktiv. Wie also kann es dann sein, dass irgendein dubioser australischer Anbieter mir über die Rechnung von Winsim etwas in Rechnung stellt? Das zu unterdrücken, versteht man unter einer Drittanbietersperre. Das ist übrigens auch gesetzlich geregelt und vorgeschrieben. Winsim redet sich hier mit fadenscheinigen Aussagen aus der Verantwortung heraus, dass eine Premium SMS nicht unter diese Sperre fallen würde. Es zu verhindern, dass irgendjemand Drittes über eine Rechnung, die auf der Basis einer Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen mir und Winsim basiert, zusätzlich etwas mir in Rechnung stellen möchte, verstehe ich unter einer Drittanbietersperre. Was sollte es sonst sein? Sollte ich falsch liegen, ziehe ich die Kündigung zurück, was noch möglich ist.


----------



## Erok (10. Juli 2016)

Diese Drittanbieter-Sperre bezieht sich nur auf einen Kauf von zum Beispiel irgendwelchen Klingeltönen.

Dies war bei dieser SMS-Hilfe aber nicht der Fall. Hier wurde bewusst von Deinem Sohne eine SMS an eine andere Handy-Nummer gesendet. Und dies fällt NICHT unter Drittanbieter-Sperre. Das ist nunmal so, und das ist technisch auch garnicht machbar, wie oben schon beschrieben, da jeden Tag mehrere Tausend neue Telefonnummern auf der Welt frei geschaltet werden.  Deswegen ist das auch keine fadenscheinige Aussage um sich aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen von Seitens WinSIM. Das gleiche wird Dir bei JEDEM anderen Anbieter genauso passieren. Ausser bei einer Prepaid-Karte. Da kann nur solange abgebucht werden von der Karte, bis das Guthaben aufgebraucht ist. Danach wird die Premium-SMS nicht mehr versendet aufgrund fehlendem Guthaben.

Jedoch sind Prepaid-Karten mit ein bisschen Datenvolumen und ein paar Frei-Minuten doppelt so teuer wie die Verträge bei WinSIM, oder anderen günstigen Verträgen die es zu ergattern gibt in Deutschland.

Darum merke, eine Dienstleistung zwischen 2 Rufnummern fällt unter die Kategorie Rufnummern-Sperre oder SMS-Sperre. Eine Dienstleistung oder ein Produkt, das nur an eine Empfänger-Rufnummer gesendet wird von einem Server, das ist eine Dritt-Anbieter-Geschichte und fällt unter die Dritt-Anbieter-Sperre.

Greetz Erok


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Juli 2016)

OK. Können diese so hoch angepriesenen Android/iOS Sicherheitssuiten solche Dinge "überwachen"? Ich hätte da gerne auch einen technischen Schutz dahinter geschaltet


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juli 2016)

Du willst den SMS-Dienst abschalten? 

Glaube nicht dass das so einfach geht ...  Es sei denn, du nimmst das Handy komplett vom Netz.


----------



## blautemple (11. Juli 2016)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> OK. Können diese so hoch angepriesenen Android/iOS Sicherheitssuiten solche Dinge "überwachen"? Ich hätte da gerne auch einen technischen Schutz dahinter geschaltet



Das ist technisch schlicht nicht möglich, es sei denn verbietest einfach alle SMS, aber das dürfte wohl kaum in deinem Sinne sein...


----------

